# Skin on stomach turning black. Help.



## Munchii

Chloe is 5 years old. When she rolled on her stomach for a tummy rub today, I noticed the sides of her stomach have turned black! She usually has a very pink stomach. Tried washing it...It is NOT dirt, and is 100% her skin.
She has also had weight gain, and has been excessively itching her thigh, though after a thorough check with a flea comb, I can't find any fleas, or flea poop.
Here is a picture of her stomach








She's eating as per usual, and drinking too. No trouble pooping or peeing. Doesn't show any ill symptoms...Just the itching, weight gain and black stomach! :O
Any ideas?
I'm off to the vets on Monday for Dex's second vaccination, so if need be, I can take her then.


----------



## susan davis

I have no idea! Almost looks like bruising?? But bilaterally it probably isn't. Vet time? Sue


----------



## Munchii

Don't think it's bruising...I can touch it and prod it without her being in any pain...Hello Vet Bills!


----------



## rubia

I have nothing to offer here. I was just checking this post to see..Sometimes the skin looks different on Rico ...like his ears get all red inside when I walk into the vet's office--he also gets sweaty paws and sometimes shed when he goes there--but that is a nervous reaction. could it be her body temperature ? does it change or is her belly staying black ?


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile

My maltese' skin turns dark sometimes...I guess it's just the pigment.

Abbey has a "cow belly" - it has large spots on it.


Also their noses are a bit more pink in the winter and the sun brings out the darker pigment.


----------



## MiniGrace

I would have her thyroid checked.


----------



## mad dog woman

we have had some nice sunny days recently its probably just sun tan lol...my daughter noticed her chihuahua has exactly the same thing this morning x


----------



## KayC

Zoey gets sun spots "freckles" when she lays in the sun but they are not black. I wonder if she has developed allergies or if she has had weight gain as well I would have her thyroid checked. Here is web site on dogs with atopic dermatitis. It may be helpful.
Allergic Dermatitis


----------



## bayoumah

hi hope its all ok cause shes too cute to get sick


----------



## theshanman97

yeah i would say thyroid as i think the same symptoms of thyroid in humans are the same for dogs and i have thyroid problems so that likes very likely  good luck!


----------



## Munchii

Thanks for all the replies everyone. There was some confusion last Monday, as the vets website said they were open 9am-5pm, but they were actually open 9am-10am and 2pm-3pm, so we were too late by the time we arrived. (4pm)

Vet is closed today as it is a bank holiday, but i'll be taking her tomorrow. Will let you all know how it turns out. Keep your fingers, toes and your everything crossed for me!


----------



## rubia

I am justing checking back...want to know what vet said...


----------



## Munchii

It's 9:30 pm here, I'll be going tomorrow (Tuesday) morning.


----------



## Munchii

UPDATE:
Took Chloe to the vets this morning. Not thyroid. Her anal glands were impacted, and the colour change was because she was licking so much! After the anal glands were expressed the weight went right down!
She started screaming and crying while the vet expressed them, (because it was such a big lot of..uh...juices, the vet had to use her finger instead of the regular tools...)
But she's good now!


----------



## rubia

Ah good to read this. It is great that she is all sorted.


----------

